# Can someone recommend a stockbroker please?



## davidpatrick (13 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I’m just planning to buy some shares for the first time. I’m wondering can someone please recommend a cheap, reliable stockbroker to use, ideally that will allow me to do transactions online. 

I’ve read through lots of threads here and checked out some recommendations but really there seems to be so much choice I don’t know where to start. I see a few people, have recommended http://www.selftrade.co.uk/, I would prefer not to have to open an UK account and get involved with currency changes etc if possible.

From my point of view I would probably only be doing a small number of transactions per year so a per transition charge would suit rather than a fixed annual fee for example. I will initially be trading in the Irish market. 

If someone can recommend a broker that they have actually used and found to be good it would be great,

All suggestion welcomed.

Cheers


----------



## ShaneMc (13 Jun 2008)

For once off trades I have used Campbell O'Connor a few times and found them to be cheap and provide an exceleent service. They issue Share Certificates at no extra cost.

When I say they are cheap, I mean that they have the lowest minimum commission at €25.40. Which for trades of my value is what I would pay.


----------



## davidpatrick (13 Jun 2008)

Cheers ShaneMac – much appreciated

I had a look at Campbell O'Connor site and they look fine to me. The minimum commission of €25.40 seems fine also. I see they charge 1.5% fee on transactions up to 8,888. So on 5K (which would be approx value of each of my transactions) that’s 75 euro, would anyone know if this sounds about right for this type of transaction?


----------



## PMU (13 Jun 2008)

That would appear to be correct.  You will also have to pay 1% stamp duty on IE shares.  There is also an annual cost of about 50 euro to  hold your shares in a CREST account.


----------



## Deimos (13 Jun 2008)

So do you just walk into Campbell and O'Connor on Cope street? Or can you buy online through them?
I've had a quick look at their website but there does not seem to be an online function.


----------



## Ravima (13 Jun 2008)

have a look at sharewatch. I have no problems and am not connected, save as a client.


----------



## mercman (13 Jun 2008)

Or www.selftrade.co.uk, but they are an online broker based in the UK owned by Lloyds bank. Sterling based but very good


----------



## techman (15 Jun 2008)

I use ODL Securities - based in London. Good service and helpful. Deal with small investors.

Online and phone.

www.odlsecurities.com


----------



## Happy Girl (19 Jun 2008)

Deimos said:


> So do you just walk into Campbell and O'Connor on Cope street? Or can you buy online through them?
> I've had a quick look at their website but there does not seem to be an online function.


 
Am in a similar position myself at the moment. Have never purchased shares before and have had a look at campbell o'connor but no facility online to purchase. What is the protocol here. Do I just ring them up and say I want to purchase x amount of shares and give credit card details?


----------



## ShaneMc (19 Jun 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> Am in a similar position myself at the moment. Have never purchased shares before and have had a look at campbell o'connor but no facility online to purchase. What is the protocol here. Do I just ring them up and say I want to purchase x amount of shares and give credit card details?


 
You call them up and say what you want. the first time you will need to send them documentation etc for Anti money laundering. once they receive this you can transfer money into their account or drop in a draft, then you call your broker and they buy what you like and post you out the certs (Irl & UK only)


----------



## joker538 (19 Jun 2008)

I have started using National Irish Bank and would recommend them. They have an online share deailing facility for €20/transaction.


----------



## philips (19 Jun 2008)

Happy Girl said:


> Am in a similar position myself at the moment. Have never purchased shares before and have had a look at campbell o'connor but no facility online to purchase. What is the protocol here. Do I just ring them up and say I want to purchase x amount of shares and give credit card details?


 
If you buy shares in certificate form then you do not need to supply documentation and open a full account - this is the situation with Sharewatch anyway - just send a cheque. Do not know if the same applies to Campbell O'Connor. However, if you are buying shares outside Ireland and UK then you do need to open an account in which to hold the shares. I doubt you can buy shares from any broker by credit card.


----------

